# Arthritis and Celabolin



## TR5

Celabolin is being advertised in numerous magazines as "the new revolutionary product is the answer to arthritis and joint pain".

I'm sceptical about "revolutionary" products, and wonder if there is anyone out there using Celabolin, or any other form of Celadrin and if so, does it work!

TR5


----------



## ardgour

There was a judgement from the ASA in March about the adverts for this product which upheld the complaint that the adverts were misleading and made unsubstantiated claims - other than that I will dig around, I am sure I did have something about it somewhere

Chris


----------



## Vita

*arthritis and Celabolin*

My Doc says his surgery would be nearly empty if all these cures advertised in magazines really worked - he said save your money and keep taking the cod liver oil.


----------



## ambegayo

*Arthritis & Celabolin( Celadrin)*

I have just put a post on about this, am going to try a stop the payment- :x Wish there was some control over what these papers and magazines put in with all the other junk mail.


----------



## hmh

I had a hip replaced some 18yrs ago at the early age of 55. Before the other hip moved from "dodgy" to "useless" I was persuaded to change my diet.
That replacement is about to be replaced as it's worn out., the "dodgy" one hasn't given me a moments problem since I've been on the diet and X-rays over the intervening period show no significant further wear.
Check out "Food Combining for Health" by Doris Grant; it may not work for you but it sure worked for me. Worth a try anyhow.


----------



## Jented

[Hi.
I have a "Bionic hip",the old one wore out and i was taking Naproxen? for years before,and a few years after. Having read about the side effects,but not having any,i decided to quit while i was ahead,and have been taking Glucosamin and Cod Liver oil tablets from a supplier in the Channel Isles.Never looked back,however,it does take up to two months for it to get into your system,but it works for me.Hope this helps.
If i feel nostalgic about how i used to stagger about,i find a few scoops of "Stella" reproduces a similar effect.
Ted.
I have no connection with this company....
www.simplysupplements.co.uk.

When i rang to say we have a place in Portugal,they said fine,still free delivery to there,cannot fault them.


----------



## akshayv

Hi,
I have planter fasciitis and my heel pain has decreased considerably since I have been wearing Orthofeet. It's great to find a shoe at a reasonable cost that seems to be just what I needed. https://www.orthofeet.com


----------



## akshayv

*diagnosed with RA*

hi
I am very heavy, my feet are sensitive, Plantar fasciitis, Achilles Tendonitis, Arthritis. Nothing I have purchased before including at the Podiatrist office has been this durable and this comfortable. I know I will buy more in the future as they wear out. If you are thinking about it, don't, your feet will thank you, I know mine have by being painless. orthofeet is very comfortable.


----------



## GMJ

Nice advertising!









Graham :serious:


----------

